# Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?



## Eitsch (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

es heißt ja, dass Rotfedern sehr gut gegen Wasserpflanzen wie z.B. Wasserpest geeinget sind.

Ich hatte mich jetzt gefragt ob noch andere Tierchen den Betsand von Pflanzen positiv reduzieren können. 

Ich dachte da an Schnecken?! 
Gibt es da welche die sich auf Wasserpest und Co stürzen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Selbst wenn es Schnecken gibt, welche sich über Elodea hermachen, was ich nicht weiß, schon mal überlegt was die denn fressen, wenn sie mit der Wasserpest fertig sind?
Deine "und Co." sind dann nämlich für das Gewässer wichtige, wertvolle Wasserpflanzen!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es heißt ja, dass Rotfedern sehr gut gegen Wasserpflanzen wie z.B. Wasserpest geeinget sind.
> 
> ...


 
 Weder die Rotfeder, Schnecken oder sonstige heimische Arten können gut wachsende Pflanzenbestände durch Wegfressen wirklich reduzieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Ordentlich K3-.... im Teich verklappen sollte Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Sneep (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Hallo,

es gibt eine Reihe von Schnecken die sich auf Wasserpflanzen stürzen, aber überwiegend um den Belag von den Pflanzen ab zu raspeln. 
Selbst wenn da einmal ein junges Blatt mit verschwindet, stört das eine Wasserpest wenig.

Es heißt tatsächlich, dass Rotfedern Wasserpflanzen fressen. Das stimmt auch.
Fakt ist, dass Rotfedern  einen höheren Anteil an Pflanzennahrung fressen als andere Arten. 
Von einem Einfluss auf die Wasserpest kann aber keine Rede sein.
Die zupfen hier und da mal ein ganz zartes  Blatt.

Gegen Wasserpest kommt keine heimische Art an.

sNeeP


----------



## Eitsch (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Und nu?

5 mal Jährlich die Krautharke?


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Und nu?
> 
> 5 mal Jährlich die Krautharke?



Ohne Flei... kein Prei...!

Ergänzen sie sinngemäß, verwenden sie nur den Buchstaben "s"!


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Hallo,

 freu Dich, dass wenigstens die Wasserpest wächst. 

 Graskarpfen (Amur, nicht Silber- oder Marmorkarpfen) nagen da ganz gerne dran herum. Das war auch der Grund, warum, man die irgendwann mal hier ausgesetzt hat.

 Krebse nagen auch an dem Zeugs rum, vornehmlich in Bodennähe, sodass da der ein oder andere Halm gekappt wird.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ordentlich K3-.... im Teich verklappen sollte Abhilfe schaffen.





Den Teufel also mit dem Beelzu..b austreiben.#q


----------



## cafechaos0 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> freu Dich, dass wenigstens die Wasserpest wächst.
> 
> ...



Hallo erstmal....
Bloß keine Graskarpfen, ich hab nicht eine einzige Wasserpflanze mehr im Teich!


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Graskarpfen fressen das Zeug zwar, aber sie scheiden es auch wieder aus.
Dadurch wird dem Teich fast keine Biomasse entzogen und die reichert sich somit an.
Das effektivste Mittel dagegen bleibt die Krautharke.

Komplett los wird man die Wasserpest ohne Ablassen normalerweise nicht mehr, es sei denn das Gewässer hat Gartenreichformat.
Auch wenn man alles raus reißt treiben aus kleinen Stücken neue Pflanzen aus.


----------



## Hezaru (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Hallo,
hier fehlt einfach noch Info was das für ein Gewässer ist.
Und wieso und weshalb soll dieses und jenes erreicht werden?
Ich denke mit Schnecken und Rotfedern ist da kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Unterwasserpflanzen brauchen Licht, das wühlen im Schlamm nimmt ihnen das Licht durch Trübung und Ablagerung auf den Pflanzenteilen.
Auch deshalb setzt man in flachen warmen Gewässern oft Karpfen oder Schleien weil die Wasserpflanzen sonst sehr schnell zur Oberfläche durchwachsen können. Dann sind sie nicht mehr bekämpfbar. Bei wenig Frischwasser kann das zu Sauerstoffmangel im Sommer und beim Absterben der Pflanzen führen.
Jetztmal ein anderer Denkansatz:
Wenn das Gewässer so ist wie es ist könnte man ja das damit machen wozu es geeignet ist.
Bei Wasserpest kommt mir dabei z.B. das Aufziehen von Hechtbrut in den Sinn.Die brauchen Verstecke, warmes Wasser und Maulgerechtes Futter. Dazu einige Karpfen um das Gewässer nicht zuwachsen zu lassen.
Hau mal Info raus, so kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Graskarpfen fressen das Zeug zwar, aber sie scheiden es auch wieder aus.
> Dadurch wird dem Teich fast keine Biomasse entzogen und die reichert sich somit an.
> Das effektivste Mittel dagegen bleibt die Krautharke.


 
 Hallo,

 die Graser wachsen dabei aber nicht unerheblich = Biomasse.
 Und die Sache ist steuerbar, weil sie sich in unseren Breiten nicht eigenständig vermehren und man die erforderliche Anzahl am Erfolg sieht.

 Das ist wie mit der Wiese und den Schafen. Oder dem Rasen und dem Rasenmäher, kein Schäfer oder Mensch würde auf die Idee kommen, die Wurzeln rauszureißen. 

 Das gleicht einer Total-OP mit ungewissen Ausgang.

 Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, es gibt Schlimmeres, als Wasserpest im Gewässer, die sorgt nämlich auch für ne Menge Sauerstoff im Wasser und ist Lebensraum für viele Kleinstlebewesen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Deine Einstellung gegenüber invasiven Arten und Neobiota aller Art ist wirklich erschütternd.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Graser wachsen dabei aber nicht unerheblich = Biomasse.
> Und die Sache ist steuerbar, weil sie sich in unseren Breiten nicht eigenständig vermehren und man die erforderliche Anzahl am Erfolg sieht.
> ...


 
 Vorsicht Falle.
 Kaum Jemand plant das über Jahre, sondern will möglichst bald weniger Kraut erreichen.
 Wie Du schon schreibst, die Graser bauen schnell Biomasse auf.
 Was am Anfang vielleicht nur das Kraut nur im Schach hält ist schon bald viel zu viel.
 Dann ist es wie bei der Überweidung wo selbst die Wurzeln, in diesem Fall die Grundlagen geschädigt werden.

 Ich denke man kann Graser für zwei Dinge einsetzen.
 Kraut fast restlos bekämpfen, oder zur Produktion von Fischmasse, ohne das es sich groß auf die nachwachsende Pflanzenmenge auswirkt.
 Wobei letzteres eher für Teiche geht, draußen aber kann das was im Sommer unbedenklich ist ja im Frühjahr wenn Pflanzen mit Algen konkurrieren und die Weichen gestellt werden ganz anders wirken.

 Wasserpflanzen sind zunächst einmal immer positiv.
 Sie mögen störend wirken, aber nur im Extrem sind sie gefährlich.
 Ein Zuviel ist ein Symtom oder auch Reaktion des Gewässers auf zu viel Nährstoffe.
 Ist ähnlich wie das Fieber beim Menschen, es ist hilfreich, kann aber auch mal bedrohlich werden.

 Gefährlich wird es sicher wenn durch die Atmung Sauerstoff und P.H Werte bedrohlich werden.
 Auch könnte ich mir vorstellen das Fische Platzmangel bekommen und Parasiten durch dichte Pflanzenbestände Rückzugsräume erhalten von dem sie lauernd losschlagen wenn ein Fisch vorbei kommt.

 Ich kann nur aussagen das ich bei zu dichten Pflanzenbeständen oft einen deutlichen Rückgang bei einigen Fischarten bemerkte.
 Aber anders als bei Trüben Gewässern voller Algen kam es nie zu plötzlichen Fischsterben.(Umkippen)
 Auch nicht im Winter, wenn man meinen sollte das die Zersetzung der Unmengen an Pflanzenmasse Probleme bringen könnte.
 Wobei ich da mit extremen Pflanzenwuchs Gewässer meine die zu über 90% oder gar völlig zuwuchsen.
 (Man kann nur staunen was da dann oft für Fische drin leben, Futter haben sie ja dann oft reichlich)

 Schon recht wenige Karpfen können da aber helfen. Die vermehren sich in der Regel ja auch nicht, und man kann es besser steuern wie beim Graser.
 Das Funktioniert ganz gut, hat mir mal geholfen den Wunsch nach Einsatz von teurer Chemie abzuschmettern.
 Ich hasse diese modernen Gedanken, das man das so löst.
 Besser man lenkt die natürliche Entwicklung als das man sie meint da gleich rum zu pfuschen.
 Pflanzen sind Nahrungsgrundlage, Versteck und Puffer. Sie können dem Gewässer aber auch zusätzlichen Sauerstoff zu führen und so Schlamm zersetzend, so auch weitere schon im Boden eingelagerte Nährstoffe wieder in das Nahrungsnetz zurückführen.


----------



## Sneep (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Hallo,

der Vergleich mit den Schafen ist gut, der macht es deutlich, dass das Prinzip nicht verstanden wurde wie Graser "arbeiten"

Es ist eben nicht möglich die Graser je nach Erfolg zu dosieren.
Es gibt beim Graser nur 2 Möglichkeiten, es passiert gar nichts oder alles an Pflanzen ist weg. Nur die Nährstoffe liegen jetzt in Form von Algen vor. 
Im Gegensatz zu Schafen fressen Graser erst ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur Grünzeug, vorher können die das nicht verdauen.
Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt beginnen die Pflanzen zu wachsen. In dieser kurzen Zeitspanne entscheidet sich alles. 

Schaffen es die Graser die Sprossen weg  zu fressen, war es das mit den Pflanzen. Schafft er es jetzt nicht, schafft er das im Sommer erst recht nicht.
Was du als Anpassen bezeichnest funktioniert auch nur in eine Richtung, nach  oben. 

Die vorhandenen Graser wachsen und du kannst nach besetzen. Mit dem anpassen nach unten sieht es nicht so toll aus. 
Mit der Angel Graser aus einem Gewässer mit Resten an Kraut zu angeln ist ein eher schwieriges Geschäft, das geht selbst mit dem E-Gerät nur mit zusätzlichen Netzen. 
Meist ist das Ergebnis ein See wie grüne Erbsensuppe, ohne Unterwasserflanzen und mit Grasern, die jedes hineingefallene Birkenblatt anfallen.

Beim außerordentlichen Wert von Tausendblatt und co sind wir uns einig.
Erklär das aber mal dem Pächter des Sees, was er für ein Glückspilz ist mit seinen vielen Pflanzen.

Ab sofort fordere ich einen Lehrgang mit Prüfung für jeden Hegeverpflichteten, dafür kann man zur Not die Fischereiprüfung abschaffen.

sneep


----------



## Eitsch (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Moin Leute,

ja also:

Der Teich ist 800 qm groß und hat steil abfallende Kanten und ist im Schnitt mit 1,50 bis 2 Meter recht tief.

Die Wasserpest ist gar nicht so das Problem. 
Mein problem ist dass das Zeug 90% des Teiches besetzt. 
Das ist zuviel in meinen Augen 

Ich habe schon vor den größten Teil mit der Krautharke zu entfernen nur dachte ich dass Rotfedern und Schnecken oder ähnliches das Wachstum eindämmen könnten.
Komplett venrichten sollen sie es nicht, dass das nicht realistisch ist, war mir klar. 

PS: Der Teich hat einen permanenten Zulauf je nach Regenmenge, wir wohl nur selten im Jahr versiegen. Bei extremen Hochwasser hat er auch einen Ablauf. Dann gäbe es im Teich praktisch einen Durchfluss


----------



## Eitsch (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Nachtrag:

Ich denke im Traum nicht daran Grasfische zu besetzen!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Andal schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung gegenüber invasiven Arten und Neobiota aller Art ist wirklich erschütternd.


 
 Wenn Du die Wasserpest meinst, ist das vielleicht wirklich eine echte Bereicherung.
 Auch wenn sie vielfach als nervend gesehen wird.

 Wobei die meisten Angler ja alles für Wasserpest halten was wuchert.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Wie ich finde, ist der "Tipp" mit den Graskarpfen genau so zu bewerten, wie die tolle Idee doch Grundeln zu besetzen, wenn Kleinfische fehlen!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht möglich die Graser je nach Erfolg zu dosieren.
> Es gibt beim Graser nur 2 Möglichkeiten, es passiert gar nichts oder alles an Pflanzen ist weg. Nur die Nährstoffe liegen jetzt in Form von Algen vor.
> 
> 
> sneep


 |bigeyes.....,:q:q
 Nicht schlecht, fast zeitgleich, beinah das Gleiche geschrieben.
 #h


----------



## Sneep (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Hallo,

wenn die Wasserpest aus 2m Tiefe aufwächst zur Oberfläche, kann das u.U.im Herbst gefährlich werden.
Das ist eine ganze Menge an Biomasse. Wenn die  Oberfläche großflächig zuwächst, setzen sich oft Fadenalgen auf die Wasserpest und schneiden sie vom Licht ab.
Dann Zersetzen sich in kürzester Zeit  sehr hohe Mengen organischen Materials. Der Sauerstoffverbrauch durch die abbauenden Bakterien steigt steil  an.
Dann kann es mit dem Sauerstoff, vor allem  gegen Morgen, eng werden.

Beginnen Fadenalgen auf den Wasserpflanzen zu wachsen, sollten diese unverzüglich entfernt werden.

Man kann den Effekt aber auch nutzen und Teile der Fläche mit Planen abdecken. Die sind danach auch für eine gewisse Zeit ohne Pflanzen.

Sneep


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Sneep schrieb:


> der Vergleich mit den Schafen ist gut, der macht es deutlich, dass das Prinzip nicht verstanden wurde wie Graser "arbeiten"
> 
> Es ist eben nicht möglich die Graser je nach Erfolg zu dosieren.
> Es gibt beim Graser nur 2 Möglichkeiten, es passiert gar nichts oder alles an Pflanzen ist weg. Nur die Nährstoffe liegen jetzt in Form von Algen vor.
> ...


 
 Hallo,

 wie gut, dass die Wasserpflanzen auch erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur wachsen, das deckt sich dann mit dem Verdauungsorganen der Graser.

 Und ist auch dasselbe, wie bei den Schafen und der Weide, da wächst im Winterhalbjahr nicht soviel.

 Im übrigen sind die durchaus auch mit der Angel zu fangen, da kann im Gegensatz zu Silber- und Marmorkarpfen keine Rede davon sein, dass die nicht fang- und dezimierbar wären. Die Karpfen-Boilie-Freunde habens ziemlich gut drauf, die auch selektiv zu fangen, ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo das Problem ist.

 Man muss ja nicht alles in gleichem Maße schlechter machen, als es ist.

 Vermutlich kann hier niemand auch nur einen einzigen See nennen, der von Grasern plattgemacht wurde. Weder in Bezug auf Seerosenfelder, noch bei Wasserpest und Co.
 Aber vermutlich ist vielen von euch ein schlammiger toter Boden lieber, als einer mit üppigem Pflanzenwuchs.

 Dann kippt doch einfach Glyphosat rein, dann ist das Problem gelöst.

 Das ufert ja langsam in eine kaum noch erträgliche Art von Ökofaschismus aus. Darf dann da nur ein großer Blonder mit blauen Augen aufm Schwimmbagger sitzen, der das Kraut zieht oder was?

 Nachdenkliche Grüße
 Sven


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gut, dass die Wasserpflanzen auch erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur wachsen, das deckt sich dann mit dem Verdauungsorganen der Graser.
> ...



Hi, laut Untersuchung vom Ruhrverband beginnt die Wasserpest ab ca. 8-10°c zu wachsen. Graskarpfen würden erst deutlich später starten.

http://www.ruhrverband.de/fluesse-seen/stauseen/elodea/

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gut, dass die Wasserpflanzen auch erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur wachsen, das deckt sich dann mit dem Verdauungsorganen der Graser.
> 
> ...



Man findet wirklich nicht mehr viel.
Was nicht bedeutet das es da keine Vorfälle gab.
Heute ist der Besatz mit diesen Fische ja oft eingeschränkt oder ganz verboten.
Wobei Besatz vielleicht nur gegen ein Fischereigesetz verstößt, aber ein Schaden sicher eine Straftat nach Umweltrecht wäre.

Der Besatz mit den Asiaten wurde in der einstigen DDR aber in recht großen Umfang bei der Seenbewirtschaftung getätigt.
Da ging es aber um die Erzeugung von Fischmasse und weniger um Entkrautung.

Ich meine das da auch einige größere Seen echte Probleme mit Grasern hatten.
Mir wurde Anfang der 90er am Feldbergsee wenigstens erzählt, das die dort alles weggefressen haben sollen.
Die soll man da reichlich wie U-Boote am Rand umherziehen gesehen haben.
Da gleichzeitig viele Nährstoffe eingeleitet wurden gab es dann größere Probleme.

Als ich dort war, wurde der Hecht gerade wieder freigegeben, zuvor hatte man wohl reichlich Raubfische neu besetzt und sie dann länger geschützt um über diese Biomanipulation das Wasser wieder klarer zu bekommen.
Die hatten dann dort im See auch eine Einheitsgröße.

Mir sagt das das es dort zu gewaltigen Problemen gekommen sein muss, wenn man selbst den Hecht neu besetzen und schützen musste.

Noch viel früher meine ich mal etwas von einem Badesee in S.H gelesen haben, wo sich die Badenden über die Pflanzen beschwerten und der auch beangelt wurde.
Die Graser wurden üppig besetzt um schnell Abhilfe zu schaffen.
Folge, die Pflanzen verschwanden und die Wasserqualität verschlechterte sich so, das der Badebetrieb eingestellt wurde.
Zunächst sollen die Angler noch gut gefangen haben, was dann aber auch einbrach.(Hecht, Schlei..)
Netzbefischungen erwiesen sich wegen Unrat im Gewässer und dem Sprungvermögen als ungeeignet und mit der Angel war nicht viel zu machen. 

Vielleicht kann ein Anderer das bestätigen oder weiß mehr.
Ich kann es nur wiedergeben, was ich hörte oder las.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
>>_Darf dann da nur ein großer Blonder mit blauen Augen aufm Schwimmbagger sitzen, der das Kraut zieht oder was_?<<
 :m So in etwa hättest Du mich früher live sehen können., heute mach ich das nicht mehr und die Haare wurden gra,..äh..heller:q


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was nicht bedeutet das es da keine Vorfälle gab.
> 
> Die Graser wurden üppig besetzt um schnell Abhilfe zu schaffen.


 
 Hallo Bernd,

 schnell, schnell geht schnell in die Hose. So ist das halt. 

 Zudem dürften sich DDR und BRD in der Art der Bewirtschaftung deutlich unterschieden haben.

 Ich kann mich jedenfalls an kein Gewässer (im Westen) erinnern, in dem die Graser mehr Schaden als Nutzen gebracht hätten. An Schäden irgendwie sogar überhaupt nicht. Und die waren fast überall drin. Und zur Not auch mit einem Grasbüschel fangbar, wenn man das neben einem Seerosenblatt platziert hatte. Und nicht ganz so laut war .

 Naja, was solls. Die gewerblichen Krautzieher/-entferner wollen schließlich auch was verdienen. Ist halt nur nicht ganz so günstig. Aber offensichtlich greift man heutzutage lieber zehnmal von außen ein, als zu versuchen ein inneres Gleichgewicht zu schaffen. Hauptsache die teuflischen Exoten sind ausgelöscht. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> schnell, schnell geht schnell in die Hose. So ist das halt.
> 
> ...



 Stimmt die DDR galt in dem Bereich als um Jahre weiter und das waren Fachkräfte und nicht kleine Vereine oder einzelne Pächter.
 Aber wie geschrieben da ging es um Produktion.

In der Produktion also Teichwirtschaft eine völlig berechtigte Fischart.
 Nur muss man auch einen Käufer finden.

 Aber in der Natur vielleicht mal als exotischer einzelner Beifisch der sicher nicht gleich einen Weltuntergang bedeutet.
 Aber dort zur Krautbekämpfung ein völlig unnötiges und unbrauchbares Teufelszeug.
 Schätze viele Fachkräfte sahen das ähnlich, darum ist der Besatz ja auch oft auf die Teichwirtschaft beschränkt worden.

 @ Da hat mir mal ein Bekannter etwas zu einer aufwendigen und sehr teuren Abfischaktion erzählt.
 Vielleicht schreibt Er oder ein Anderer das ja hier mal, zur Abschreckung.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt die DDR galt in dem Bereich als um Jahre weiter und das waren Fachkräfte und nicht kleine Vereine oder einzelne Pächter.
> Aber wie geschrieben da ging es um Produktion.



Silber- und Marmorkarpfen hat man aber dafür doch in Trink- und Brauchwassertalsperren gesetzt, die dann zeitweise riesige %-Anteile am Bestand/Fischbiomasse hatten |rolleyes
http://rcswww.urz.tu-dresden.de/~roeske/paper/ts_saidenbach_broschuere.pdf


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Bei Hochwassern werden die Gras, Silber und Marmorkarpfen manchmal aus den Stauseen gespült.
Das oder ein ähnliches Video kam sogar mal in der Tagesschau.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTJYnhIC-gw


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

Der so oft gemachte Fehler beim Besatz mit Amurkarpfen 
war in den 90er Jahren immer der gleiche.
Nimm viel,hilft viel.
Es wurden zu viele eingesetzt ,die es dann auch problemlos schafften einen See komplett kahl zu fressen.

So weit ich mich erinnere,lasse mich da aber gerne korrigieren, brauchen die Graser dann täglich ,
nur um ihr Gewicht zu halten die Menge die ihrem Körpergewicht Entspricht .
Da kommt einiges zusammen.

Und es ist durchaus schwierig die wieder los zu werden.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei Hochwassern werden die Gras, Silber und Marmorkarpfen manchmal aus den Stauseen gespült.


In dem von mir verlinkten PDF (Seite 110) wird die Temperatur und Strömung als Grund für die Anregung des Wander- und Laichtriebs genannt.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der so oft gemachte Fehler beim Besatz mit Amurkarpfen
> war in den 90er Jahren immer der gleiche.
> Nimm viel,hilft viel.
> Es wurden zu viele eingesetzt ,die es dann auch problemlos schafften einen See komplett kahl zu fressen.



Das liegt an der verzögerten Wirkung des Besatzes, junge Graskarpfen können innerhalb von wenigen Jahren keine Talsperre leer fressen und deshalb muss mehr rein um Erfolge zu sehen. In kleineren Gewässern reichen weniger Tiere aus, da die schnellere Trübung des Wassers pflanzliches Wachstum zusätzlich erschwert.




Lorenz schrieb:


> In dem von mir verlinkten PDF (Seite 110) wird die Temperatur und Strömung als Grund für die Anregung des Wander- und Laichtriebs genannt.



Wie die laichen musste ich erst einmal googeln.
Anscheinend in starker Strömung ins offene Wasser, dabei entwickeln sich die Eier nur wenn sie 1 bis 2 Tage in der Schwebe bleiben.
Das macht dann auch Sinn, dass sie der Strömung folgen.

So spezielle Ansprüche hätte ich nicht erwartet, zumal es immer hieß, sie vermehren sich hier nur wegen den zu niedrigen Temperaturen nicht.


----------



## Sneep (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gut, dass die Wasserpflanzen auch erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur wachsen, das deckt sich dann mit dem Verdauungsorganen der Graser.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Das ist doch alles theoretischer Unsinn. Ich kenne kein  Gewässer , in dem man es geschafft hat, das Kraut nur teilweise zu entfernen wenn man Graser besetzt. Es haben aber wahrlich viele versucht. 

Fakt ist, dass die Entscheidung im Frühjahr fällt. Du hast Recht, Pflanzen wachsen auch erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur und Graser fressen erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur, alles richtig. Aber der Zeitpunkt, wann das beginnt ist in jedem Jahr anders. Daher hängt viel vom Wetter in dieser Phase ab. Mal ist der Graser vorn, mal die Pflanzen. Ist in einem Jahr der Graser fressbereit, bevor die Pflanzen richtig wachsen, holt  der Graser die frischen Triebe und das war es dann. Beste Voraussetzungen sind 1-2 sehr warme Wochen im Frühjahr. Dann hat der Graser sehr schnell seine Betriebstemperatur, während die Pflanze das so schnell nicht in Wachstum umsetzen kann.
Nur in dieser Phase hat der Graser eine Chance. Im August wächst das Kraut derart schnell, da kommt der Graser nicht mit.
Dann sind die Graser in der Lage, das Pflanzenwachstum in Schach zu halten. Hast du 20 Graser im See gehabt,  brauchst du nur noch 2 um den Zustand aufrecht zu halten.
Das heißt, zum richtigen Dosieren müssten 18 noch in dem Jahr raus.
Der Zeitpunkt, ab wann Graser Pflanzen fressen ist nicht auf den Beginn des Pflanzenwachstums abgestimmt, zumindest in Europa nicht.Das ist nur eine Frage des Stoffwechsels. Dazu ist eine bestimmte Temperatur erforderlich, sonst gar nichts. Bei Pflanzen ist es nicht nur die Temperatur, sondern auch der Lichteinfall, der das Wachstum auslöst, daher auch in jedem Jahr andere Abläufe.

Wer hier für den Einsatz von Grasern noch ökologische Gründe anführt, mag sich danach vielleicht besser fühlen. 
Dafür sehe ich aber wenig Berechtigung. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen Wirkung Null und einem Gewässer welches komplett frei von Pflanzen ist, mit einem Wasser wie Erbsensuppe, weil die Nährstoffe aus der Wasserpest jetzt den Algen zu Gute kommen. Ein Gleichgewicht wird sich auf Dauer nie einstellen lassen.

Eine Alternative zu diesen  beiden Varianten gibt es nicht, dazu habe ich zu viele Gewässer untersucht.
Da helfen auch Wunschdenken und alles theoretisieren nicht weiter

sneep


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles theoretischer Unsinn. Ich kenne kein Gewässer , in dem man es geschafft hat, das Kraut nur teilweise zu entfernen wenn man Graser besetzt. Es haben aber wahrlich viele versucht.


 
 Hallo,

 naja, der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis ist in der Praxis größer als in der Theorie, also theoretisch.

Der größte Fehler in der Theorie ist, mit kleinen Fischen zu besetzen, obwohl das Ergebnis nur mit großen Fischen kalkulierbar ist.

 Ich kenne durchaus noch Gewässer, in denen Kraut und Graser gleichermaßen vorkommen. Man hat vielleicht auch die falsche Vorstellung, wenn man der Ansicht ist, dass die Graser wie in dem Fall hier (800 m² Gewässerfläche, 1-2 m tief, zu 90 % zugewuchert bis an die Oberfläche) dann dafür sorgen, dass plötzlich nur noch 30 oder 50 % zugewuchert sind, während der Rest frei von Kraut ist.

 Vielmehr wird das so sein, wenn man dort 2 Graser von ca. 50-60 cm Länge besetzt, dass die das Kraut insgesamt niedriger halten, aber dass es eben nicht verschwindet, aber auch nicht mehr bis zur Wasseroberfläche vordringt. 

 Im günstigsten Fall wächst das Kraut dann bis 1 m unter der Wasseroberfläche und über dem Kraut kann man schön auf Hecht jerken.

 Die Schwarz-Weiss-Regeln gibt's ja auch nur in der Theorie. Und die schaut so aus: Ohne Graser wuchert es ungebremst und mit Graser wächst kein Halm mehr. In der Praxis gibt's aber schon noch ein bisserl was dazwischen, aber dafür muss man das mit bedacht angehen und die Fische nicht zentnerweise irgendwo reinkippen. Und auch keine Minifische besetzen, um auf ein positives Ergebnis in 5 Jahren zu hoffen, was man lieber gestern schon gehabt hätte.

 Im übrigen verfügen ja die meisten Gewässer über keinerlei Krautfelder mehr. Selbst die, wo nie Graser drin waren .
 Da ist die Diskussion ohnehin müßig.

 Der Thread-Eröffner muss das halt selber probieren oder dann doch lieber den Bagger bestellen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnecken gegen Wasserpest?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Du blendet permanent die Besonderheiten im Frühjahr aus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die sind aber entscheidend für den Erfolg der Graser. Wenn der Graser es im Frühling nicht schafft der Pflanzen Herr zu werden, dann schafft er das im Sommer erst recht nicht. Der frisst im Sommer auch keine Lücken in  die Pflanzen. Dann ist die Veränderung im Jahresverlauf gleich null.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Schafft es der Graser aber, die Pflanzen im Frühjahr in den Griff zu bekommen, ist es für ihn kein Problem,  die frischen nachwachsenden Triebe im Sommer gleich abzuweiden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dann ist der "Erfolg"  aber 100 %.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bei Betrachtung der Fressgewohnheiten im Jahresverlauf kann es nur zum Ergebnis alles oder nichts kommen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das sagen Praxis und Logik. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Was du als friedliche Koexistenz zwischen Graser und Pflanzen deutest, ist schlicht ein zu geringer Besatz für den vorgesehenen Zweck. Selbst wenn du eine Reduzierung der Pflanzen feststellst, ist das kein dauerhaftes Gleichgewicht.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das ist wie auf einer Wippe,auf der du immer  weiter gehen musst, denn die Graser legen ja an Gewicht zu. Dann kommt unweigerlich der Punkt, wo das System kippt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das ist unvermeidlich. Wenn du „nachdosierst“, geht es aber schneller.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es gibt im Board jede Menge Betroffener, die genau diesen Ablauf schildern.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Muss man nur mal suchen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]snEEP[/FONT]


----------

